# Being a woodpecker!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

"Beak-Banging
A bird may often hammer his beak on a hard object, or on you. It almost looks like a pecking motion. This is beak-banging, and it is a common behavior for male cockatiels. Like the bat bird, it is a gesture of property ownership. Your bird may be saying "Whatever I'm hammering on is mine!" However, while the Bat Bird is seen in both male and female parrot, beak banging is a predominantly male behavior."


So far, Dooby owns a DVD, the telephone, his perch, a small part of my computer desk and my mug!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I love the beak banging, it's adorable. Sadly Bailee doesn't do it, i've seen the behaviour when i've bird sat Banjo when his owners are away. It's so funny. 

Dooby sure has a lot of property...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Soon he will own it all  Ollie just started doing that to in the last couple of days its acutally quite funny to see him do it, I keep thinking thats got to hurt


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! I thought Dooby was having some sort of fit!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL!! I thought Dooby was having some sort of fit!


Still any doubts to whether Dooby is a male....hehe


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Haha!! Dooby has a weird, random selection of stuff which he likes!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe- It must be cute- I've only seen Ziggy do it once- to my shoulder!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Still any doubts to whether Dooby is a male....hehe


Shaddup!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Shaddup!


How Rude!!!!....hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, I believe he's a boy. He's been a little devil boy today though, got the grumps and he's bitten me loads, he's moulting pretty bad though, so of course I forgive him. The funny thing is when I say to him "No, Dooby, that's naughty!" he runs up to get under my chin for a cuddle as though to say "I'm sorry, mum!" LOL!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe- sounds familiar! I guess they know they're too cute for us to be mad at them for too long-


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Ok, I believe he's a boy. He's been a little devil boy today though, got the grumps and he's bitten me loads, he's moulting pretty bad though, so of course I forgive him. The funny thing is when I say to him "No, Dooby, that's naughty!" he runs up to get under my chin for a cuddle as though to say "I'm sorry, mum!" LOL!!


You believe...lol well its about time  its funny with boys one minute they are sweet as pie the next they are little devils, When Ollie gets in his biting fits I always say not nice Ollie and he looks at me all cute and sweet as if to say what did I do ?....hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Ok, I believe he's a boy. He's been a little devil boy today though, got the grumps and he's bitten me loads, he's moulting pretty bad though, so of course I forgive him. The funny thing is when I say to him "No, Dooby, that's naughty!" he runs up to get under my chin for a cuddle as though to say "I'm sorry, mum!" LOL!!


That sounds shockingly familiar - you haven't bird napped a certain stupid tiel from Australia have you?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh well, it sounds like Dooby is normal then. LOL.

Bea: Don't tempt me, I could bird nap Bailee in a heartbeat, he's such a little darling and I just don't believe he could possibly be grumpy!!

Laurago: Yes...I believe!!! He's ALL boy! Oh I know the look you mean, the one that melts your heart and you instantly forgive, ready for the next painful experience. LOL.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i don't belive i've ever really see hugs beak bang. I know he is male because his face is sooo dang yellow but i'm sure it cute.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> but i'm sure it cute.


cute and painful if its done on a bodypart...heh


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Don't tempt me, I could bird nap Bailee in a heartbeat, he's such a little darling and I just don't believe he could possibly be grumpy!!


LOL!!! He's is Mr Super Grumpy, he unleashed his temper on dads ear yesterday. Dad was like "argh! Get this psycho bird off me!".


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> LOL!!! He's is Mr Super Grumpy, he unleashed his temper on dads ear yesterday. Dad was like "argh! Get this psycho bird off me!".


hehe.... I had to laugh at that one Ollie does that to Ian ALL the time and Ian says the exact same thing


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe.... I had to laugh at that one Ollie does that to Ian ALL the time and Ian says the exact same thing


LOL!!! You won't believe this, my dads name is Ian!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> LOL!!! You won't believe this, my dads name is Ian!


Thats a coincidence huh! Two Ians having their ear attacked by two psycho pieds ...hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> cute and painful if its done on a bodypart...heh


I haven't had Ollie beak bang a bodypart yet, but Ian was telling me last night Ollie was sitting on his foot and starting banging his beak on it really hard...hehe I was like he is telling you he owns it, its now his...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Ian was telling me last night Ollie was sitting on his foot and starting banging his beak on it really hard...hehe I was like he is telling you he owns it, its now his...lol



LOL!!! he's claiming feet..heh


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> LOL!!! he's claiming feet..heh


He can claim anyones feet as long as there not mine...lol


----------

